# Oil Substitution



## Carreiram (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi everyone! I wanted to have an allergen friendly solution for my liquid soap. I have been using glycerine for my lye solution along with coconut oil, olive oil, and castor oil, but would like to replace the coconut oil with babassu oil. Has anyone used this oil in their recipes yet? Is this a good alternative to coconut oil? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Susie (Aug 29, 2016)

This really should be in the Liquid Soap Forum, yes?


----------



## Carreiram (Aug 29, 2016)

Well, I am still in the beginning stages, so that is why I chose this forum. But thank you for the tip! I shall redirect


----------



## Susie (Aug 29, 2016)

I did not mean to come off sounding quite that short with you.  Please forgive me?

We have lots of new folks that have not even figured out that KOH makes liquid soap, and NaOH makes bar soap, so I try not to help confuse them by addressing liquid soaps in the "technically beginner, but more geared towards CP bar soap" forum.


----------



## osso (Aug 30, 2016)

I have used babassu in place of coconut oil in liquid soap and it worked just fine.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 30, 2016)

I second that. Babassu's really nice in a liquid soap. I just personally would not want it in a liquid soap due to price and how good it feels on the skin.


----------

